# stripping wheel back



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

what is the best way to strip a wheel back ready for paint, diy home job, the wheel as got laquer peel


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Nitromors then wet and dry I use


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

If it's just the lacquer then using a blower attachment connected to a airline & compressor works very well. That's usually my first stage for repairing jobs with lacquer peel. Just blow it till no more lacquer can be blown off. If any stays stuck the sand them bits by hand to remove. After that just key the surface as you would normally and paint. Other than that use a paint Stripper of some sort to take it back to a metal substrate.

Sutty.


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

had my wheels shot blasted and got them back 2day, its done a good job nut their is still some raised areas where paint/laquer as not completely been removed, just looking at nitromorz, but reviews on Halfords says it is rubbish now, any ideas on what I can get rest off with


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Paint Stripper? You will have no problems using this, it eats through paint with ease.

Sutty.


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

Sutty 90 said:


> Paint Stripper? You will have no problems using this, it eats through paint with ease.
> 
> Sutty.


got any link to products cheers


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

I got white gloss off a cast iron fireplace with Diall paint stripper from B and Q. It worked as well as Nitromors. I don't think any of the usual paint strippers are as strong as they used to be. Read a good review of Starchem on another forum but haven't used it myself.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

chippy30 said:


> got any link to products cheers


I used nitromorz last summer with no issue, left it on longer than they said though. Blasted it off with the pressure washer then went through with wet and dry

Done the job perfectly, could always just have a mooch round b&q and pick another brand stripper if you wanted


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Tbh I haven't got any recommendations. I've only used it once or twice in the refinishing business but never took notice of the brand. I'd have a look in b an q etc and see what they have. 

Sutty.


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

Nitromors used to be brilliant, now it's not worth buying as some of the ingredients were banned for use in the EU. 

I believe you can still get decent industrial strength paint stripper but it's not readily available in B&Q type shops.

My advice with wheels would be if their that bad that you need to strip them back to metal then don't bother messing around as to strip them completely, prep and paint will take ages! Just get them shot blasted and powder coated.


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

I pay £5 to get them chemical stripped. 
Before 

After


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

That is a good price. Where are you based?


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

im in stoke on trent, where did u get them done and was they smooth finish


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm based in Wolverhampton. I take them to west Brom. It's an excellent price. They come out completely paint free. Any corrosion needs sanding back but once etch primed they are smooth


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Worst wheel 
Worst wheel once stripped 
Worst wheel etch and filler primed - not sanded yet 
Finished


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

asasprey said:


> Worst wheel
> Worst wheel once stripped
> Worst wheel etch and filler primed - not sanded yet
> Finished


looks really ood job their, liking your wheel stand, where u get it from


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

also what paints u using including laquer


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you chippy. Wheel stand was off ebay, alloy wheel trolley I typed in. Paid £130 there abouts. Best imvestment to date! My local paint shop (MDA bitec) actually sell it cheaper than ebay. I am using 2k acrylic basecoat I believe. Maxmeyer being the brand. This particular colour is vauxhall diamond silver which is perfect peugeot paint match. Using maxmeyer 0300 clearcoat thinned about 15-20% and using upol rocket fuel to speed up the drying to prevent runs


----------



## stoke st (Jan 29, 2009)

asasprey said:


> Thank you chippy. Wheel stand was off ebay, alloy wheel trolley I typed in. Paid £130 there abouts. Best imvestment to date! My local paint shop (MDA bitec) actually sell it cheaper than ebay. I am using 2k acrylic basecoat I believe. Maxmeyer being the brand. This particular colour is vauxhall diamond silver which is perfect peugeot paint match. Using maxmeyer 0300 clearcoat thinned about 15-20% and using upol rocket fuel to speed up the drying to prevent runs


u got a link to stand mate cheers


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=111505578033 That's the one mate


----------



## rich9 (Jan 28, 2014)

Stand looks handy. Does it allow you to paint inside of the wheel while the front face is still wet? i.e. paint whole wheel in one go?


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Yes it does mate. I turn the wheel upside down and spray tht inside first


----------

